# Roaches



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I very seldom have roaches in my home, however, I just came down from doing some work in my attic and I saw MANY large black roaches!
What is the best kill method I can use?


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Roach clip...keeps 'em from breeding:laughing:
Seriously though, I use diatomaceous earth(the swimming pool filter stuff). kills 'em dead, and no toxic properties. A little pricey, but I use a lot of it anyway in the pool I maintain and it doesn't take a lot for bug control.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

You guys have roaches that I’m not familiar with-talk to local people like county extension services, farm/ag agents, etc. Try to get an accurate id first-that will tell us what direction to go treatment wise.


----------



## mike932 (May 12, 2011)

Do NOT use pool-grade diatomaceous earth. That stuff is toxic to humans. Use food-grade diatomaceous earth. It is harmless to mammals, but deadly to bugs.


----------



## toilet (Oct 3, 2011)

Sewer roaches/palmetto bugs?

Try boric acid (powder) IF you don't have kids/pets that might eat it. Otherwise, get a cat.  (to eat the roaches, not the boric acid)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

mike932 said:


> Do NOT use pool-grade diatomaceous earth. That stuff is toxic to humans. Use food-grade diatomaceous earth. It is harmless to mammals, but deadly to bugs.


Good point, the good stuff is available at health food stores everywhere.

Mickey.... roach clips.... I had to think about that one a minute till it hit me. :laughing:

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

A little C-4, goes a long way.:laughing:


----------



## GujuNilesh (Oct 18, 2011)

*Best way to kill roaches is with gel*

We had a huge roach problem in our house so we called the exterminator couple of times to spray the house. Which helped every now and then. 

We tried using boric acid but that didnt work for us.

What utlimately worked for us was DuPont Advion gel. Just search online for some store that sells it. I think I got mine from domyownpestcontrol.com.

Anyway, I put the gel, maybe like a thin inch strip in each of the counters and in a day or two I haven't seen a single roach in my kitchen again. 

I highly recommend you try DuPont rather than waste money on anything else!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I also like Dupont Advion Gel bait, for the smaller species of roaches, especially the german roaches. If you have the larger guys that are often called waterbugs, I don’t know how well it would work on them. I like Baygon roach bait for the big guys.


----------



## iamdunn (Sep 19, 2011)

i would just bomb the attic. that's what i would do. and if you see any of those suckers spot on, have a can of RAID on hand to spray them


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Elimnate the food source......Keep the area clean and they will go elsewhere.


----------



## DesignerGuy (Nov 28, 2011)

I always get a pro to help me out. I tried many things, but none of them really worked so I always ended up paying for help instead. They spray your house and it keeps them away for a couple of years or so.


----------

